# kde4 Desktop

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand, ob es in Kde4 wieder die Möglichkeit geben wird auf dem Desktop Dokumente zu erstellen oder abzulegen?

MfG

----------

## Ampheus

Ja, aber nicht im klassischen Sinne. Es gibt ein "folderview" Plasmoid, welches als eine Art containment einen Ordner abbildet, den man selbst auswählen kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Sicher? Diese "Plasmoids" sind ja im Ansatzt nicht schlecht. z.B. die Uhr. Aber als Mülleimer gefällt es mir nicht. Und wenn man dann mit dem Desktop nichts weiter anfangen kann?? Ist ja wie ein Schreibtisch mit schicker Dekoration, auf dem man nicht arbeiten kann. Das hat mich damals bei xfce genervt. Deshalb bin ich erst zu Gnome und dann zu kde.

----------

## manuels

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Und wenn man dann mit dem Desktop nichts weiter anfangen kann?? Ist ja wie ein Schreibtisch mit schicker Dekoration, auf dem man nicht arbeiten kann.

 

Wo ist das Problem? Du erstellt das Verzeichnis ~/Desktop und erstellt ein Plasmoids, das den Inhalt von ~/Desktop darstellt.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand, ob es in Kde4 wieder die Möglichkeit geben wird auf dem Desktop Dokumente zu erstellen oder abzulegen?

 

Aktuell und auch in KDE 4.1 wird es diese Moeglichkeit noch nicht geben. In KDE 4.1 kommt aber bereits das neue FolderView, zu sehen z.B. in diesem Screencast. Das Folderview kann sowohl als Plasmoid (Applet) als auch als Containment (der Desktop ist ein Containment ebenso wie z.B. das Panel) verwendet werden. 

Die Moeglichkeit Dokumente zu erzeugen wird kommen, aber wohl erst mit KDE 4.2. KDE 4.1 befindet sich leider bereits im String- und Feature-Freeze.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Aktuell und auch in KDE 4.1 wird es diese Moeglichkeit noch nicht geben. In KDE 4.1 kommt aber bereits das neue FolderView, zu sehen z.B. in diesem Screencast. Das Folderview kann sowohl als Plasmoid (Applet) als auch als Containment (der Desktop ist ein Containment ebenso wie z.B. das Panel) verwendet werden. 
> 
> Die Moeglichkeit Dokumente zu erzeugen wird kommen, aber wohl erst mit KDE 4.2. KDE 4.1 befindet sich leider bereits im String- und Feature-Freeze.

 

Da war ich doch etwas zu vorschnell. Seit gestern (oder so) gibt es die Möglichkeit Dokumente im Folderview zu erstellen, per Drag & Drop zu kopieren/bewegen, usw.

D.h. Folderview funktioniert bereits in KDE 4.1 ganz aehnlich wie der Desktop unter KDE 3.5 - und da der Folderview, wie bereits gesagt, auch ein Containment ist, kann man ihn auch als Desktop verwenden. Kleinere Bugs gibt es noch, werden aber sicher bis KDE 4.1 behoben sein.

Damit ist die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage: *fammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand, ob es in Kde4 wieder die Möglichkeit geben wird auf dem Desktop Dokumente zu erstellen oder abzulegen?

 

Ja, die Möglichkeit wird es wieder geben.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## franzf

Kann man das Folderview jetzt auch scrollen (wenn es als Plasmoid genutzt wird, oder überhaupt).

Bei meinem letzten Update war es aus der Liste in "Add Widgets" verschwunden. Und bis dahin fehlte diese Möglichkeit.

Für mich ein wichtiges Kriterium, denn mit vielen Verzeichnissen sieht man keine Dateien mehr (Verzeichnisse werden zuerst dargestellt).

An sonsten, naja...

Bin schon wieder seit längerer Zeit auf fluxbox. Ich hatte keine Plasmoids am Desktop liegen (ok, außer das "kate Sessions"), hab kein Nepomuk oder Dateiindizierung verwendet, und sonst auch nichts der neuen Technologien. KRunner ist S****langsam, die Liste kann man immer noch nicht scrollen. KWin ist nicht sehr performant... (in kate lange Texte ohne Umbruch markieren, oh lala, GoogleEarth laggt). Auch ohne Compositing.

Hingegen bin ich von einigen Apps (schon länger) begeistert. Okular, Gwenview, Kate und KMail.

Mal schauen, 1x die Woche wird scm aktualisiert, kurz nachgeschaut was geht und gleich wieder zurück zu fluxbox  :Very Happy: .

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Hilefoks

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kann man das Folderview jetzt auch scrollen (wenn es als Plasmoid genutzt wird, oder überhaupt).

 

Bisher noch nicht. Wenn man es als Containment nutzt sollte das meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht gehen. Da es aber noch ein wenig Zeit ist bis zum Final und an FolderView gerade auch extrem viel passiert denke ich schon das es bis zum Release gehen wird.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bin schon wieder seit längerer Zeit auf fluxbox.

 

Fluxbox war schon cool, - leider habe ich mir inzwischen aber zuviel KDE angewöhnt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> KRunner ist S****langsam, die Liste kann man immer noch nicht scrollen.

 

Mh, Liste? Das ist aber schon ein paar Wochen her...

Aktuell ist KRunner bei mir recht flott und laesst sich inzwischen auch sehr nett bedienen. Solltest du es mal wieder testen und sollte es immer noch lahm sein schalte mal ein paar ungenutzte Plugins ab. E.v. findest du so den Übeltäter.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> KWin ist nicht sehr performant...

 

NVidia GraKa?

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hingegen bin ich von einigen Apps (schon länger) begeistert. Okular, Gwenview, Kate und KMail.

 

KMail und Akregator funktionieren bei mir noch nicht besonders gut. Akregator konnte ich weitestgehend fixen, aber KMail stürzt, nachdem ich einige Filter eingerichtet habe, immer ab sobald eine neue Mail eintrifft die auf einen Filter passt. Da das defacto jede Mail betrifft und ich ohne Filter den Ueberblick verliere, verwende ich zur Zeit Thunderbird - sche*** Ding, aber zumindest die Filter funktionieren.

Was mir im Augenblick aber wirklich fehlt ist Konversation und ein brauchbares Notify (sowas wie die Sprechblase aus KDE 3) fuer Kopete.

Kate ist tatsaechlich sehr nett. Und vor allem scheint KDevelop 4 extrem nett zu werden.

Aber auch gaenzlich neue Programme wie Marble (was nun OpenStreetMap unterstuetzt) oder Step sind sehr cool.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Mal schauen, 1x die Woche wird scm aktualisiert, kurz nachgeschaut was geht und gleich wieder zurück zu fluxbox .

 

Habe ich bis vor ein paar Tagen ganz aehnlich gemacht. Inzwischen bin ich aber ganz auf KDE 4.1 umgestiegen und bin relativ zufrieden. Vor allem findet man so aber noch viele kleinere Bugs die man bis zum Release noch beheben (lassen) kann. Auf das KDE 4.1.x benutzbar wird.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## franzf

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   KRunner ist S****langsam, die Liste kann man immer noch nicht scrollen. 
> 
> Mh, Liste? Das ist aber schon ein paar Wochen her...
> 
> Aktuell ist KRunner bei mir recht flott und laesst sich inzwischen auch sehr nett bedienen. Solltest du es mal wieder testen und sollte es immer noch lahm sein schalte mal ein paar ungenutzte Plugins ab. E.v. findest du so den Übeltäter.

 

Ist schon der neue Krunner (seit 2 Updates). "Liste" ist natürlich aus Sicht eines (Qt)Programmierers der falsche Terminus Technicus. IconView meine ich natürlich.

Bis auf Applications, Calculator, Command Line und Desktop Files ist alles abgeschalten...

Die Animation ist langsam, außerdem ist öfters ein Aussetzer (kein Update des LineEdit beim Tippen, etc) von >1sec, wenn ein Plugin nen Treffer meldet, oder wenn sich an der "Liste" der Treffer etwas ändert. Sehr unproduktiv... Aber Aaron schreibt ja in seinem Blog, dass KRunner noch nicht ganz dolle ist (Leider Probleme beim Debugging der Threads)

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   KWin ist nicht sehr performant... 
> 
> NVidia GraKa?

 

Yepp  :Wink: 

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   Hingegen bin ich von einigen Apps (schon länger) begeistert. Okular, Gwenview, Kate und KMail. 
> 
> KMail und Akregator funktionieren bei mir noch nicht besonders gut. Akregator konnte ich weitestgehend fixen, aber KMail stürzt, nachdem ich einige Filter eingerichtet habe, immer ab sobald eine neue Mail eintrifft die auf einen Filter passt. Da das defacto jede Mail betrifft und ich ohne Filter den Ueberblick verliere, verwende ich zur Zeit Thunderbird - sche*** Ding, aber zumindest die Filter funktionieren.

 

Ich filtere sehr viel (allerdings alles IMAP, macht aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied), und habe keine Probleme, weder Crashes noch Fehler beim Filtern. Einfach mal Settings verchieben und nochmal neu einrichten?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   Mal schauen, 1x die Woche wird scm aktualisiert, kurz nachgeschaut was geht und gleich wieder zurück zu fluxbox . 
> 
> Habe ich bis vor ein paar Tagen ganz aehnlich gemacht. Inzwischen bin ich aber ganz auf KDE 4.1 umgestiegen und bin relativ zufrieden. Vor allem findet man so aber noch viele kleinere Bugs die man bis zum Release noch beheben (lassen) kann. Auf das KDE 4.1.x benutzbar wird. 

 

Ich hab mittlerweile aufgegeben mich um Bugs zu kümmern  :Sad: 

Einerseits mangels Zeit (Lernen, gleichzeitig quer durch Bayern tuckern wg. Finden eines passenden Hauses...), andererseits ist der kde bugzilla relativ bescheuert (ich finde nie etwas...). Und die aktuellen Probleme sind denke ich schon bekannt (KRunner, z.B.) da wird auf aseigo.blogspot.com ja genug gemeckert  :Wink: 

Grüße von einem geschockten EM-Gucker

----------

## Hilefoks

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich filtere sehr viel (allerdings alles IMAP, macht aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied), und habe keine Probleme, weder Crashes noch Fehler beim Filtern. Einfach mal Settings verchieben und nochmal neu einrichten?

 

Ich verwende auch IMAP. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal alle Filter exportiert, geloescht und wieder neu importiert (keine Lust ~50 Filter neu einzurichten). Und jetzt gehts (erstmal). Also danke fuer die Info das es geht - ich kannte bisher nur Nutzer die keine Filter verwendeten.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab mittlerweile aufgegeben mich um Bugs zu kümmern  [...]
> 
> Und die aktuellen Probleme sind denke ich schon bekannt (KRunner, z.B.) da wird auf aseigo.blogspot.com ja genug gemeckert 

 

Aus Zeitmangel kann ich im Augenblick auch nicht wirklich was machen... aber den Gedanken das Probleme offensichtlich sind und daher sicher "von selbst" gefixt werden habe ich aufgegeben. Und auch aus eigener Entwickler-Erfahrung kann ich sagen das man besonders die offensichtlichen Fehler selbst nicht sieht. Mein letztes Programm funktionierte ganz gut, nur speichern ging nicht.  :Wink: 

Hinzu kommt das einige Anwendungen, gerade in KDE-PIM, zu wenige Entwickler und oft keinen Maintainer haben. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Grüße von einem geschockten EM-Gucker

 

Hehe - wie schoen das mich Fussball nicht interessiert.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Vortex375

Mich stört derzeit vor allem eins:

Warum kann ich einmal zum Panel hinzugefügte Elemente nicht verschieben? Will ich die Uhr etwa an einer anderen Stelle haben, muss ich sie erst entfernen und dann wieder neu hinzufügen. Dann darf ich aber auch alle Einstellungen noch einmal vornehmen...

Ah ja, und noch ne Kleinigkeit:

Wenn man eine Bilddatei auf den Desktop zieht, erscheint im Kontextmenü zwar nun die reichlich nutzlose Funktion "Picture Frame", aber an "set as Wallpaper" hat irgendwie keiner gedacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Warum kann ich einmal zum Panel hinzugefügte Elemente nicht verschieben?

 

Das ist wirklich aergerlich. Aber ich hoffe das es bis 4.2 implementiert ist. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> [...] aber an "set as Wallpaper" hat irgendwie keiner gedacht.

 

Doch, wurde es. Aber aufgrund des String-Freeze fuer 4.1 wurde es wohl nicht mehr committed.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

